# Cubase 10 & 10.5 custom colors



## Allegro (Nov 17, 2019)

Thought i'd share my 128 color set for Cubase 10 and 10.5. This was inspired by Dawlab. I wanted to get it from them but their website hasn't been working. This made me work on it myself. In case someone is wondering about that neon green, I use it for highlighting MIDI parts or tracks.

*Download Link:* https://www.dropbox.com/s/yzvr00cfhiwc1gl/Cubase Color Project.zip


----------



## premjj (Nov 17, 2019)

Allegro said:


> Thought i'd share my 128 color set for Cubase 10 and 10.5. This was inspired by Dawlab. I wanted to get it from them but their website hasn't been working. This made me work on it myself. In case someone is wondering about that neon green, I use it for highlighting MIDI parts or tracks.
> 
> *Download Link:* https://www.dropbox.com/s/yzvr00cfhiwc1gl/Cubase Color Project.zip


Thanks for sharing this. Would it also work for version 9?


----------



## DJN (Nov 17, 2019)

Allegro said:


> Thought i'd share my 128 color set for Cubase 10 and 10.5. This was inspired by Dawlab. I wanted to get it from them but their website hasn't been working. This made me work on it myself. In case someone is wondering about that neon green, I use it for highlighting MIDI parts or tracks.
> 
> *Download Link:* https://www.dropbox.com/s/yzvr00cfhiwc1gl/Cubase Color Project.zip


Thank you for sharing! It's very kind of you, I appreciate the work you put into it and offering this to the community.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks. A nice addition to the colour set I have. I like this as the shades seem to be pastel


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 18, 2019)

Many thanks!


----------



## funnybear (Nov 18, 2019)

great, thanks!


----------



## Arcane Master (Nov 19, 2019)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Yellow Studio (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks a lot, very nice colors!


----------



## Nelson S. (Jan 13, 2020)

Thank you very much for sharing this!


----------



## badhaircut (Jan 13, 2020)

Thanks!!!


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 14, 2020)

thanks!!


----------



## sathyva (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks a lot ! You've made my day


----------



## EwigWanderer (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## bonifazius (Jun 19, 2020)

Could anybody, please, help a noob out by explaining how to import these fancy colors to my already existing projects? Eternal thankfulness guaranteed!


----------



## ZeeCount (Jun 20, 2020)

bonifazius said:


> Could anybody, please, help a noob out by explaining how to import these fancy colors to my already existing projects? Eternal thankfulness guaranteed!



Open the attached cubase project file. Go to colour settings and set the current colour set to default.


----------



## bonifazius (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello ZeeCount,

I never realised that color shemes are related to projects in C10. So, thanks for your replay. I followed that path, but unfortunately none of the three given options in that dialog wanna react on mouse klicks. Just nothing happens when I klick on "Store..." or "Reset...". Any ideas on this issue?


----------



## ZeeCount (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## bonifazius (Jun 21, 2020)

Sure that's what I found. Problem ist that none of these buttons get dark grey when kicked. They show no visible feedback, nore do they have any effect to my setup. I can create new colors and stuff on the other tabs, but storing as default or restoring is not working.


----------



## awaey (Jun 22, 2020)

bonifazius said:


> Sure that's what I found. Problem ist that none of these buttons get dark grey when kicked. They show no visible feedback, nore do they have any effect to my setup. I can create new colors and stuff on the other tabs, but storing as default or restoring is not working.


which cubase are using ? this color work for 10 and 10.5 ,open (Download Link) cubase and follow (project - project colour setup -apply) very easy...


----------



## bonifazius (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm using Cubase 10.0.60.

Thanks to ZeeCount I know how to do it. But Cubase won't let me choose any of the color set options. Seems like a bug. I hope a reinstall can fix this.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 22, 2020)

I took those 128 colors and then added. If anyone has done a 256 color version I'd love to have it!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 27, 2020)

I finally got around to downloading this. Thank you so much!


----------



## Traz (Dec 10, 2020)

I can't seem to get this to work either. I'm on 10.5.20.

Clicking on 'store color set as default' doesn't do anything.


----------



## cacophonix (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks you for this! Works well on Cubase 11.0.20 on Windows 10


----------



## blaggins (May 5, 2021)

This is a very nice color profile, thanks Allegro!


----------



## ResSerp (May 5, 2021)

Thank you! Much appreciated.


----------

